# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  Optical Hand, Maryland Robotics Center, University of Maryland, College Park, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Maryland Robotics Center

----------


## Airicist

Optical Hand 

 Published on May 5, 2014




> Optical tweezers (OT) use laser beam to trap micro scale particles and manipulate them. Due to its non-contact nature of manipulation, it can used for manipulating biological objects. However, high intensity laser may cause photodamage to the cells. Hence , we have turned optical tweezers into an optical hand for indirect manipulation of cells. Multiple silica microspheres are trapped by laser beams. These microspheres are used as fingers to create the optical hand. Optical hand can push or grip a cell just like a real hand. By using optical hand we can manipulate cells without worrying about the detrimental effect of laser. To learn more about the optical hand please read the blogpost by Professor S K Gupta: 
> "Turning Lasers into Robotic Optical Hands for Manipulating Biological Cells"
> 
> May 27, 2013

----------

